# 7iDP Knee Guards - any reviews? Flex or Control model?



## Brooce (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

My POC Joint VPDs started to slide down during crashes, so now I'm looking for new knee pads - that will be equally comfortable, but more reliable (also after few seasons).

I've came across 7iDP guards. There've been few opinions about CONTROL model here: http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...-leatt-g-form-dainese-slytech-ixs-948333.html , but I guess a dedicated topic will be useful for everyone.

Did anyone tested both, are CONTROL pads as comfortable as FLEX model (during walking as well as riding - not only downwards)? They lack a bottom velcro, isn't it a problem? (I'm not sure if I can trust them, as my POCs tend to slide down because of it). What about ventilation, are they OK during hot days?

Do FLEX provide enough protection to save my knee? I don't ride on rocks too often so hard shell isn't a must, but they have to survive hard hits...

Thanks for an insight, any general long-term opinion about this brand will help me. Won't they wear out too quickly?

Cheers


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

I join and wait for any Tactic Knee pads reviews also...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

So far mine have been comfortable and still stay in place, although I haven't crashed in them yet. Still the best pads I've tried, although there's one more test... Quite happy with them so far, though.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Those looks really nice, but man do I wish they had more shin protection. I love my POC pads for that reason.

ben


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*Never ride without mine...*

I've been pretty happy with the Control knee pads. Since I'm such a clumsy rider, I'm really glad that I started wearing the pads. They have saved my knees on many occasions...

So far, after several wrecks, there are not any wear issues. The hard shell is scratched and there are a few dents, but the foam padding and inner material is still like new. A few threads have been snagged but nothing coming unsewn.

My knees do sweat a bit while I have them on. But that is to be expected. The single velcro strap on the top has kept the pads in place. I've not had any issues with them sliding down while riding or in a wreck.

The only thing that I've found uncomfortable are the tags inside the top, backside, of the pads. One of these days I'll get around to cutting the tags off.

I did contact 7iDP about throwing the Control knee pads in the washer. They stated that it's best to wash the knee pads by hand. But there are some who do throw them in the washer on cold and then allow them to air dry without any issues.


----------

